# Finals: Los Angeles Lakers (1) vs. Boston Celtics (2) [Game 4]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/3togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/FinalsGT-2.png">​


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Man we need gasol and odom to show up tomorow night. Kobe will still get his, but I doubt sasha will go off for 20 again. If Gasol and Odom contribute, we will be fine, more importantly we need to be aggressive like game 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal, Game 5 isn't an *If Necessary* anymore. It's going 5 games for sure. :biggrin:

Be aggressive, rebound, play defense, move the ball, score! Odom and Pau will have good games, in my opinion. Both will show up, just like I expect Pierce and Garnett to show up for Boston. I am really hoping that Phil moves Ariza into the starting line-up and has Radmanovic come off the bench so that he doesn't have to guard Pierce and doesn't pick up all those quick fouls.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Feel you but with Rad on the bench and Ariz starting, we dont have any shooters. The Celts will just sag off Ariza and double Kobe. 

I think a mix of the two - share the mins.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't see why we would need to start ariza, it's not like pierce tore us up for 40 points in game 3. besides, it's not like ariza's defense has been that great. i rather start sasha on pierce... at least he can extend the C's defense.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We will beat these guys.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, both Rondo and Pierce are limited because of their injuries? I think ET and (you won't believe this) Tony Allen taking as much of his time as possible bodes very well for us. Yes, in fact, Rivers is thinking about starting Tony Allen who has not played in the majority of this postseason. With a suspect achiles. In the Finals. On the road.

I hope we win tonight... and someone else besides Sasha deciding to help Kobe, you know... put the ball in the basket. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

I predict Odom to come out big this game cause he hasn't gotten the oppurtunity to show his abilities in this series yet because of the foultroubles he's had. Gasol to me wasn't that bad but didn't excute well, in game 3 he had 12 boards = Garnett's. So that's not bad at all. We gotta excute well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need to come out of the gate strong! No more of this ***** footing around and picking up stupid fouls by Odom and Radman!! And Pau, please bring your pair tonight! Take it to that chump Perkins!! Come out and punch them in the mouths! We havent had a blowout in a while. Were due for one..


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

hopefully the good guys stay agressive like Game 3 and take it to the rim. keep playin Kobe on Rondo, that right there just messes up Bostons offensive rhytem...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to play a lot of PG in this game as well. Every time he facilitates from the top, things seem to work well for the Lakers. At that point, either he'll be defended one-on-one or double-teamed, and if it's the latter, he'll kick it out to the wide open shooter, or to someone else to pass to the wide open shooter (just like Vujacic's late 3). 

Kobe guards Rondo in the first half (as well as Ray Allen a little bit), and then guards Pierce in the 4th. That's what needs to happen.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe guards Rondo in the first half (as well as Ray Allen a little bit), and then guards Pierce in the 4th. That's what needs to happen.


Yeah, hopefully Rivers continues to be dumb and gives Rondo a lot of minutes. That plays right into what we're trying to do defensively.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gotta have some Good Gasol tonight.He has to bring the heart and energy to finish.Kobe has gotta keep driving and we need Fisher to have a game for once he can get 14 pts or so.

I got a feeling we're gonna get some good Pierce tonight and some solid KG. 

As Cuban said a good start is a must to establish some confidence. 

I expect the Celtics to be real attnetive to Sasha tonight the pump fake could be his friend tonight. He should look to draw some fouls tonight because Pierceand Allen are gonna be jumping to challenge his shots. 

If Vlad and Odom come to play we could win easy.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm tired of speculating which Lakers are going to show up and play. Let's just play already and hope everybody contributes. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More and more, it's looking like I'm going to miss the 2nd half because of my cousin's graduation. If I miss something crazy, I'm going to be pissed. I really hope we are blowing them out at the half so I can go to the graduation worry-free. Otherwise, Yahoo! Box Score on the iPhone to the rescue!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> More and more, it's looking like I'm going to miss the 2nd half because of my cousin's graduation. If I miss something crazy, I'm going to be pissed. I really hope we are blowing them out at the half so I can go to the graduation worry-free. Otherwise, Yahoo! Box Score on the iPhone to the rescue!


dude I feel for you, I was put in a tough spot back in 87 and damn near missed Magic baby hook saw it on a 7-11 store tv. 

Glad you can get the update on the phone at least.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> dude I feel for you, I was put in a tough spot back in 87 and damn near missed Magic baby hook saw it on a 7-11 store tv.
> 
> Glad you can get the update on the phone at least.


Hell yeah man.. Always nice to hear stories of dedication like that.. Best of luck to you Basel..


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Over-under on how long it takes lamar to get his second foul...

7 minutes?


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Good luck Basel! Guys the game is on now!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

"Your focus tonight should be to win."

Wow. So simple and yet so original.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher is making me uneasy...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Attacking the basket early... Maybe not


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Fisher is making me uneasy...


When does he not?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's Lakers basketball! Passing at it's finest!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Awesome Passing! ODOM and Gasol getting going! Good ****!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow.... Gasol doesn't hit **** and Fisher misses a FT


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yessir!!! LO!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is aggressive... good stuff.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vlade man in the corner


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bad News.... Gasol still blows


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vlade in the corner


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I love the passing! Odom is 4/4! THIS IS THE LAKERS WE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Now this was some beautiful basketball! Let's keep it up, guys!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Great start so far. Odom is 4/4!

We gotta keep it up and please Kobe stop shooting those threes. +_+


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

two fouls on garnett with 6 min left on the 1q.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man I am loving Odom! two on KG


Ok, I love you less for missing easy points!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why can't Odom play like this every game?


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> Why can't Odom play like this every game?


He just like to be pressured.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And Radman also came to play? Amazing what can happen when multiple players decide to play like they can.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****... If my coach said I was confused publicly, I would come out and kill someone.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Odom even hit a jumper!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

My God, Odom is killing them!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****.. .Odom is feeling it!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

8 assists on 9 FGs, Kobe with 3 steals already, lights out shooting. ****, I almost forgot how good this Laker team can be.

I can hardly wait to see them with Bynum next year.

Wooooooo, Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow! Lamar


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Odom 6?6! Oh GOD!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

of course they get 5 easy points


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Ariza hits a three from the corner!!! WOW


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well when Ariza and Odom are hitting their jumpers... it's an awesome sight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That is the largest Final lead ever after the first quarter!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow. The largest 1st quarter lead in NBA Finals history? I'm impressed. Let's see how long they can keep it up. 

LAKERS BABY!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

End of first. Perfect performance by the lakers. Hope stay aggresive as been. Takin the ball to the hoop and play tough defense. It's already a blowout but can't guarantee when you play against the best defense team in the league. 


Dear Basel you're missin a lot of this game. +_+


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ok Pau, now it's your turn to join the party. 

Amazing start. Lets stomp on their throat.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Ariza with the Threeza?

oh ****

good to see Philly J trusting him enough to give him minutes early, hustle, D & a Three?

has he been working on that shot, kid is a killer


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's hope the 2nd unit doesn't screw this up...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need to attack KG.... Make him pick up his 3rd


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Interesting Lineup.... EHHH


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ariza is playing great. Great to see him back in game shape.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ariza showing the hussle!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok end this lineup please


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ariza is playing out the world


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Ariza blocked Ray!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Ariza showing the hussle!


Yep. Great attempt.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ariza is playing like a madman.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow even Walton can shoot.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Finally Walton a three!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, time to bring the starters in...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Or maybe not...


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Odom for the first, Ariza is startin to take over.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Even Will smith is happy!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

But like Cris said (and I echoed)... enough of this lineup. They are having a lot of trouble creating on offense. So hopefully, Kobe is back in. We can rest them later, when the game is secured. How many times have we come back from behind only in this postseason (Spurs twice, Boston almost). Please, Phil, don't push it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Even Will smith is happy!!


In west philadelfia born and raised
On the playground where I spent most of my days
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys said were up in no good
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
And said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Beautiful layup by Odom!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe the way Lamar is playing. This is incredible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stupid Shot by Farmar


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm loving our defense (celtics missing open jumpers helps), but I'm not liking the offense so far in the 2nd. We gotta be more efficient. They're going to make a run, so we just have to keep punishing them on the offensive end.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> I can't believe the way Lamar is playing. This is incredible.


This how he should play. When he uses his quickness and plays smart bball, it's gonna be tough to stop him. 

Let's kill Boston! F*** Boston!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Have you guys checked out the hate in the playoffs forum? Its hilarious.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Bryant is 0-3 !! No threes anymore please!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> Have you guys checked out the hate in the playoffs forum? Its hilarious.


Let them... Their claims to anything related to the refs is the biggest case of irony i have ever seen.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Good timeout. 5 quick points. They need to finish the half strong and leave them no hope.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe can't buy a shot tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Seriously! WTF....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is getting bad. We need a score fast.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****ing ****.. Stop playing like ****


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher finished a layup?! Awesome. They just need to keep the lead at around 15.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There we go... End the bleeding.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Great layup by Fisher.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

I think Kobe should stay not take a shot. Keep them for the second half.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the way to do it. Doubling Kobe will be the end of them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"get in my poster"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3rd on kobe...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Crap, Lamar left Posey open for 2 threes. Had it not been for these threes the lead would've been much bigger. But of course, you can't expect a team like Boston to not score.  Although it would be sweet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol, welcome to the finals!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Cris said:


> Gasol, welcome to the finals!


Yessir!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And 1 baby! Hit hte FT!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Radmonavic has got to have one of the lowest basketball IQ ever


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radman manages to make the stupidest fouls ever. :/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

FARMAR with the THREE!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Farmar at the BUZZER WITH THREE!

Man I love Phil!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Back to 18 at half! Thank you Lakers!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

JORDAN!!!

That was the ultimate body blow. Now we gotta go for the knockout. As Phil always says...first 5 minutes.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

FARMAR!

Don't act like you didn't know that was going in!

A great 1st quarter. And we've survived the Boston rally and kept most of the lead intact. Now I hope we can survive the next rally... perhaps Kobe scores a basket or two. 

Great half, great half. And Odom doesn't look stoned... fantastic performance by him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man I love this team again!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

I've told you guys Odom would come big this time. Did you see his face after the dunk? He was like k*** my a** Boston!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****ing right!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is a very Deep piece on PJ... Lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Win the ****ing 3rd quarter please!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There was a moving screen


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not the best start!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Horrible defense to start the 3rd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** **** ****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing ABC... cut away right as he makes the shot


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

It's so nice having Kobe on our team, isn't it?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> It's so nice having Kobe on our team, isn't it?


Doesn't hurt.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Kobe just traveled... Oh well, I will take it.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Back to 20 difference!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish is money on that pump fake and shot. Back to 20. That's the way I like it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Pass Gasol!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sigh... Back to 15.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we put Ariza back in please?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

My stream went dead before the timeout. What's happening guys?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> My stream went dead before the timeout. What's happening guys?


Vlade sucks... nothing new


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Ariza better be on the floor right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> We need to wake up


They called a moving screen! Moooohoooo!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Ariza better be on the floor right now.


He is!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> He is!


We need to wake up


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> We need to wake up


They called a moving screen! Nice!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Finally called a movin screen against KG!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lead is down to 10


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The C's playing very physical right now. Our guys will just have to tough through it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WHY is Odom on the Bench?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe this quarter. Horrible play after that timeout...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I suddenly just got a very bad feeling


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Six Point Game... ****


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

****!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Back to settling for Jump Shots


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow this 3rd quarter has been brutal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We just lost this game.... Jesus ****ing Christ


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Embarrassing game after that timeout. We had a ****ing 20 point lead. Unbelievable...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ really hates these in game interviews.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

C'mon Kobe! Gotta step up in the fourth fella!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We got bailed out on that possesion.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He missed them both! Jesus Christ


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please attack the basket


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe's useless every since that timeout...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, I take that back. Keep on driving!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a terrible shot by Odom.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe needs to stop shooting these jump shots. He just made one... so I'm sure he's going to shoot 10 more before this game ends.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another jump shot.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why isn't Gasol in the game?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, Kobe's shot has been terrible, but at least he's drawing the double teams and racking up assists. GO LAKERS!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Good Transition Offense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate Posey.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, Lamar, how do you miss that.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Now Kobe should huge the ball and do his thing!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

25-point half? Are you serious?


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

C'mon guys down by 5!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well we're going to lose. **** **** ****


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And that's the end. Unbelievable.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The disturbin part is no Fisher... Jordan can't handle this pressure, imo.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Seriously, Where the hell has Odom gone?


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Not Odom, where's Kobe?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

LEt's go, score!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's it


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe! Let's get a stop!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is ****ing pathetic... we lose


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what a tough loss to basically end the sesason for us.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Pierce, ****ing flopper.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> More and more, it's looking like I'm going to miss the 2nd half because of my cousin's graduation. If I miss something crazy, I'm going to be pissed. I really *hope we are blowing them out at the half so I can go to the graduation worry-free.* Otherwise, Yahoo! Box Score on the iPhone to the rescue!


lol, PWN3D!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What what kinda defense is that?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was pathetic.... THAT WAS THE WORST SEQUENCE EVER


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Sasha... wow.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't blame him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And for the finale, my stream went blank. **** **** ****.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Ouch. This one leaves a real bad taste in my mouth.

Kobe has nobody to blame. He was badly outplayed by Pierce today in the second half.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

See you sunday night guys!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm ashamed of this team. I can't put myself to watch Game 5.

This is the worst loss I've ever experienced as a fan.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*/Series*


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm actually sick to my stomach. This was the most disgusting thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

no excuse this was one of the most pathetic performance in the history of the NBA finals


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They just gave up on the game for no reason.

Our offense stopped altogether. Our defense allowed 85+ points the last 3 quarters.

Celtics are the champs. We're just another bunch of chumps.

Radmanovic, Vujacic and Gasol were all just terrible tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know if I can go to sleep after this...


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

What a great comeback. What was Pierec lookin at the top ?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm not blaming kobe on this one even though the stat sheet would disagree with me

the disappearing act of gasol of odom in the 2nd half was just pathetic

these guys our so called 2nd and 3rd option sad sad sad


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> They just gave up on the game for no reason.
> 
> Our offense stopped altogether. Our defense allowed 85+ points the last 3 quarters.
> 
> ...


Second...Hopefully Bynum will be back at full strength next year so we'll have a REAL center to compete against teams like Boston. There's no way in hell the Celtics come back against this team with AB in the lineup.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Makes me sick.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Man I can't wait till Basel comes on here. :wink:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> I suddenly just got a very bad feeling


:hurl:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> I don't know if I can go to sleep after this...


i'm tempted to go out and buy a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

im gonna go and kill someone tonight, no excuse for that, we just let the chip slip away :devil:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Scooby said:


> What a great comeback. What was Pierec lookin at the top ?


It would take a few glasses of Jack Daniels and some Coke before I get a good one tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I know Kobe shot 6-19 tonight, but does anyone else feel as though he shouldn't be the biggest goat on this one?

Vujacic and Farmar were awful, and Kobe set people up for shots time and time again in the second half and nobody delivered. Kobe hit shots down the stretch but the team defense was too disgusting to keep the Lakers in it.

I'll look forward to next season when we actually have a post presence.

If I get one more ****ing text message that says "what a terrible end" or "kobe is no jordan", I'm going to ****ing kill somebody.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Game was lost about halfway through the 3rd quarter, when it was obvious the guys were tired but Phil left them in there until they were totally out of gas. I swear its like he goes to sleep sometimes and doesn't wake up until its too late. Lakers gave this game away.

Watching the Celtics celebrate on our floor irritates me like no other.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I know Kobe shot 6-19 tonight, but does anyone else feel as though he shouldn't be the biggest goat on this one?
> 
> Vujacic and Farmar were awful, and Kobe set people up for shots time and time again in the second half and nobody delivered. Kobe hit shots down the stretch but the team defense was too disgusting to keep the Lakers in it.
> 
> ...


i agree.. the lakers got up by 24 with kobe hardly shooting at all. it was the teammates, and i think it was because we don't have a #2 guy who can step it up with consistency...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn what a terrible loss, one of the worst in Lakers history. I was worried about Kobe deferring so much he wasn't in rhythm and didn't have it when he needed to in the critical moments.

The Lakers had nothing that worked late this isn't the kind of defense that beats teams 1 on 5 the other guys stopped making shots.

Odom disappeared, Gasol disappeared, we totally collapsed.

Phil Jackson was so badly outcoached, wow, Doc went small and Phil didn't counter our philosophy until it was too late. We helped off so much that when it was time to play straight up we couldn't contain them.

Posey was a killer, House hit big shots, we got out flanked.

Kobe was awful but the great start caused it because he wan't involved in the action. Pierce's defense was good but you just can't play 1on5 when no one else is contributing.

Phil and Kobe should be very embarrased. 

They've ruined my night my weekened hell the next week or 2.

Celtics are just better, too physical,too many 1on1 scorers. 

Our softness killed us. I'd rather us had a tight game then think about the highs opf the victory and the lows of the collapse.

This was cruel.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a terrible loss... I want to go kill myself now.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

still lookin at the post game show and its hard to believe that this just actually happened...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I know Kobe shot 6-19 tonight, but does anyone else feel as though he shouldn't be the biggest goat on this one?
> 
> Vujacic and Farmar were awful, and Kobe set people up for shots time and time again in the second half and nobody delivered. Kobe hit shots down the stretch but the team defense was too disgusting to keep the Lakers in it.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, 

Kobe is gonna get blamed but he was so outta rhytm he couldn't play against Pierce's defense with the help behind him as well.

The other players namely Odom and Gasol just vanished.

Totally disappeared.

damn


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There is nothing in the world that can make me feel better right now. I would rather suffer a ****ing first round loss than deal with this. This is a true low point in my life.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

And for Christ's sake, keep Radmanovich off the damned floor.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> Watching the Celtics celebrate on our floor irritates me like no other.



Hell yes, it brought back all those feelings of hatred toward them I used to have in the 80's. I know this series is over, no illusions, I just hope I don't have to see them win in it game five and desecrate Staples with their celebration. Please Lakers, if you have any pride muster it up and win game five, it's the very least you could do after this disgrace.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Hell yes, it brought back all those feelings of hatred toward them I used to have in the 80's. I know this series is over, no illusions, I* just hope I don't have to see them win in it game five and desecrate Staples with their celebration. Please Lakers, if you have any pride muster it up and win game five, it's the very least you could do after this disgrace*.


i agree


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I know Kobe shot 6-19 tonight, but does anyone else feel as though he shouldn't be the biggest goat on this one?
> 
> Vujacic and Farmar were awful, and Kobe set people up for shots time and time again in the second half and nobody delivered. Kobe hit shots down the stretch but the team defense was too disgusting to keep the Lakers in it.
> 
> ...


your right, Kobe didnt shoot the ball well tonight but he was settin other guys up, the difference between the 1st and 2nd half is that the supporting cast was hitting their shots in the 1st and in the 2nd they was ice cold...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> There is nothing in the world that can make me feel better right now. I would rather suffer a ****ing first round loss than deal with this. This is a true low point in my life.


if you let a game of basketball get you to a low point in your life, then i think you haven't lived much. it definitely does hurt, and i am honestly hurting right now... but in the end, you should keep in mind that it's just a game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DANNY said:


> just stfu


just go cry some more.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> if you let a game of basketball get you to a low point in your life, then i think you haven't lived much. it definitely does hurt, and i am honestly hurting right now... but in the end, you should keep in mind that it's just a game.


just stfu


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

vujacic gave a comprehensive clinic on how not to play basketball. 

celts made the adjustments, dumping perkins and rondo, and the lake didn't counter. ariza makes the lakers longer - w/ vuj + fish out there thats midgetville against those trees and a thats a recipe for disaster when the celts stretched with house + posey. phil is to blame, no one else. he could have stopped the bleeding by counter punching - isolating odom + kobe in the low post.. how many high pick and rolls do you gotta try before you realize it aint working anymore? 

to the lake fans, you still got kobe, anything is possible so it aint over just yet.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm lost for words.

This is as cruel as blowing a 3-1 series to Suns in 2006. 

We stopped playing in the 2nd half. 

I hope the lads come out Father's day and push this series to Game 6.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is like a support group now LOL

this is the worst I haven't felt this bad in quite a while.

This takes me back to the Sampson buzzer shot the Magic screw ups in 84.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow Id rather not be on the big stage of the Finals and blow it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

when shaq was traded, i was really bummed out for some time.. i think it was like 2 weeks or so. i think now that i'm older, i don't let losing like this get to me as much... although i'm seriously thinking about getting a pack of cigs. i won't do it though. and i can't sleep now either. i'm too deflated.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe wasn't the main culprit of tonight's loss, I don't know which game you were watching. The whole team just stopped playing after that 3rd quarter timeout. Boston employed their airtight defense and it was gameover. Kobe was something like 4-8 in the 4th, the only Laker to actually try to drive and get to the line.

This loss in on the whole team... there is no excuse to lose a 24 point lead. They just don't deserve the championship.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> Hell yes, it brought back all those feelings of hatred toward them I used to have in the 80's. *I know this series is over, no illusions, I just hope I don't have to see them win in it game five and desecrate Staples with their celebration. Please Lakers, if you have any pride muster it up and win game five, it's the very least you could do after this disgrace.*


Thats all I'm sayin, thats all I want. Win the next game, and I'll call this season a success. God knows they've already outperformed my expectations for them this year.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you know, i'm bummed out and i know it's unlikely that the lakers will win.. but i still have hope. i don't buy that "no team has come down from 3-1." records are meant to be broken.

yes lamar stinks (he played good one half, and disappeared for the other more important half), and pau is just playing par basketball... but we still have the best player.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I can't sleep tonight, seriously.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm with you.. i have to wake up at 8 tomorrow too. i don't know what to do. i don't feel like going to bed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I want to take up drugs... **** this..


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I want to take up drugs... **** this..


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

On the other hand! Only 109 days until training camp!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I wouldn't call this choke job, though. It's like you know you have this game but never really did. When jumped on Cs, and they encountered. We matched up well with mini-runs of ours, but they kept coming back. It's a mental thing, and how mentally tough you are.. Whatever happens on Sunday, I hope this terrible loss doesn't carry over to next season..like what it happened to Mavs.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Lakers still have chances to win the series.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> I wouldn't call this choke job, though. It's like you know you have this game but never really did. When jumped on Cs, and they encountered. We matched up well with mini-runs of ours, but they kept coming back. It's a mental thing, and how mentally tough you are.. Whatever happens on Sunday, I hope this terrible loss doesn't carry over to next season..like what it happened to Mavs.


kobe won't let it carry over to next season.. plus this team is built much better than the mavs were.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am disappointed. But I still have hope. Just take the next home game and see what happens.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This was so evil. 

Gasol just doesn't have enough toughness to be a legit 2nd option against tough defense. As soon as a team gets physical he can't operate.

Kobe can't overwhelm this sorta defense by himself he needs some help. 

who would have thought not having Bynum back would have been that important for this season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we're gonna lose Sunday. This loss was so cruel and will be talked about so ridiculously that our team won't have much confidence at all.I expect a great game by Kobe but it won't be enough. 

I just don't seem the mental toughness outside of Kobe and Fish to dig deep.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think we'll win on sunday, and if we win in game 6, then it's a brand new series. yes, i know that we will most likely lose, but i definitely don't think it's impossible.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dude, this series aint going pass 6. If the Lakers could not close with a 24 point lead and with the whole crowd behind them, I dont think they can win at the Garden.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So after a play-by-play observation, here's the layout:

Kobe scored 10 of the 18 Lakers points.
He dished out 3 assists, with the only unassisted basket coming from Gasol.
The rest of the team went 4-13 (Sasha - 0/4; Lamar - 1/4).

We had only Kobe out there creating offense and he got zero help with the aggressive defense from others.

This is a team loss foremost. Although I think I wouldn't mind seeing Kobe launch contested jumpers rather than go out with Sasha shooting all of those bricks.

:/


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i think we'll win on sunday, and if we win in game 6, then it's a brand new series. yes, i know that we will most likely lose, but i definitely don't think it's impossible.


Not impossible. But looking at gasol and odom, I don't see it. 

When the Lakers played the Kings in game 7 in Sac I felt like we would win all the way, I thought we had the toughness advantage mentally. 

Not now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> So after a play-by-play observation, here's the layout:
> 
> Kobe scored 10 of the 18 Lakers points.
> He dished out 3 assists, with the only unassisted basket coming from Gasol.
> ...


Not a bad 4th quarter but he needed help and none was there. 

You don't beat that sorta defense with everyone else playing terrible.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

You never know what will happen.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> This was so evil.
> 
> Gasol just doesn't have enough toughness to be a legit 2nd option against tough defense. As soon as a team gets physical he can't operate.
> 
> ...


Gasol's performance in this series has been very disheartening. You're absolutely right, once the game gets physical he seems to shut down. But then again, he's simply overmatched in this series by Boston's incredible front-line defense. Gasol has never been a dominant physical force, so I'm really not too shocked about his struggles against a superior defensive team like the Celtics. The bottom line is that the Lakers miss Andrew Bynum in the worst possible way. Having Bynum in this lineup next year is going to be a vast improvement, I think we can all agree on that. When you're missing a guy that goes 7'0'', 290 lbs and possesses the defensive skills that AB does, it's going to hurt. In my mind, there's just no way that something like this happens if you have him in the middle instead of Gasol. So, while I am still sickened and extremely disappointed by what took place tonight, I do look forward to seeing how this team performs next year at 100% with the league's best up-and-coming big man anchoring the middle. 

I had to take a step back and really look at the entire scope of things, considering how this season began and the myriad issues that this team had to overcome in order to be in the position they're in, and in the overall scheme of things I can't be too upset. I really tried to look for reasons as to why this happened and places to point blame, but the fact is it just happened. Very bad place and time for it, but that's the way it goes. Hell, the Lakers almost did it to Boston in the final 12 minutes of game two! So, I guess I shouldn't be that shocked that a team as talented as the Celtics could be capable of the same thing. This season is pretty much over, I have to give it to Boston for taking an early beating and having the stones to come back, they showed me a lot tonight. But next year is going to be a completely different story, a healthy Bynum will make all the difference. At least one good thing came out of this pitiful breakdown: it got all of us riled even more about beating the damn Celtics! Now I'm looking forward to kicking their a**es in the 09 finals. NOW I feel that the rivalry has really been reborn.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Gasol's performance in this series has been very disheartening. You're absolutely right, once the game gets physical he seems to shut down. But then again, he's simply overmatched in this series by Boston's incredible front-line defense. Gasol has never been a dominant physical force, so I'm really not too shocked about his struggles against a superior defensive team like the Celtics. The bottom line is that the Lakers miss Andrew Bynum in the worst possible way. Having Bynum in this lineup next year is going to be a vast improvement, I think we can all agree on that. When you're missing a guy that goes 7'0'', 290 lbs and possesses the defensive skills that AB does, it's going to hurt. In my mind, there's just no way that something like this happens if you have him in the middle instead of Gasol. So, while I am still sickened and extremely disappointed by what took place tonight, I do look forward to seeing how this team performs next year at 100% with the league's best up-and-coming big man anchoring the middle.
> 
> I had to take a step back and really look at the entire scope of things, considering how this season began and the myriad issues that this team had to overcome in order to be in the position they're in, and in the overall scheme of things I can't be too upset. I really tried to look for reasons as to why this happened and places to point blame, but the fact is it just happened. Very bad place and time for it, but that's the way it goes. Hell, the Lakers almost did it to Boston in the final 12 minutes of game two! So, I guess I shouldn't be that shocked that a team as talented as the Celtics could be capable of the same thing. This season is pretty much over, I have to give it to Boston for taking an early beating and having the stones to come back, they showed me a lot tonight. But next year is going to be a completely different story, a healthy Bynum will make all the difference. At least one good thing came out of this pitiful breakdown: it got all of us riled even more about beating the damn Celtics! Now I'm looking forward to kicking their a**es in the 09 finals. NOW I feel that the rivalry has really been reborn.


I guess you're right it just stings like hell now.

You don't get too many bites at the apple though, next year seems promising but its hard to tell what might happen.

Celtics just were mentally and physically tougher.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Basel...indeed you missed a crazy finish - but I bet you're happy to have gone to your cousins graduation now.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'm so freaking depressed...this series is over...i'm hanging up my Laker jersey for the season and getting the rope


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I left at halftime to my cousin's graduation - we were winning by 18.

I came back, and we lost.

What the ****? I know it's the next day, but the game is still on my mind and has been for hours. We don't deserve to win the title this year if we can't hold on to that kind of lead - AT HOME. 

Congrats to the Celtics on the Victory - as cliche as it might sound, they wanted it more. I can only hope we win Game 5 because the last thing I want to see is Boston celebrating on our floor.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Basel the guys just didn't have the experince to close a game. It's as simple as that, they didn't play in the second half. BTW, let's not forget we could've made a great comeback in game 2 by makin 31-8 run?! something like that. So I think both teams can play in a lack of defense in some periods of the game.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Regardless of the reason, I think I would have rather seen us get blown out then lose the way we did.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It aint over yet!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe we could wake up and make NBA history by winning this thing! LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Make it a series. Don't bow out in 5 on our home floor. I'm still standing tall for this team.


----------

